# OUKITEL U7 Plus cannot connect



## derembercourt (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have a smartphone OUKITEL U7 plus and when I connect it to my PC thru USB my smathone does not appear on my PC (windows 10)

Could you help me to find a solution

Merci


----------

